# smtp-login geht nach update nicht mehr



## Stummvoll (7. Mai 2008)

Hoi,
ich habe dieses Wochenende meinen Ubuntu-Server, welchen ich nach diesem Tut aufgesetzt habe erst von 7.04 auf 7.10 und von da direkt auf 8.04 LTS geupdatet.
Das Problem, seit dem geht der SMTP-Login nicht mehr

Die Übertragung:



> <<220 bitserver.bitrider.de ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
> >>EHLO bit1
> <<250-bitserver.bitrider.de
> <<250-PIPELINING
> ...


Ein neu konfigurieren des Mailservers hat nichts gebracht, genauso die mailuser im isp-config entfernen und wieder hinzufügen.

POP-Login funktioniert, nur SMTP halt nicht.
Mittlerweile bin ich hier überfragt. Weis jemand, woran es noch liegen könnte?


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2008)

- Welche Fehlermeldungen erhältst Du im mail.log, wenn Du versuchst Dich zu authentifizieren?
- Welche Fehlermeldungen erhältst Du im mail.log, wenn Du saslauthd und postfix neu startest?


----------



## Stummvoll (8. Mai 2008)

Hmm, keine Ahnung was relevant ist. Ich poste einfach mal die ausgabe von Tail nach einem Loginversuch:



> root@bitserver:/var/log# tail -n 50 mail.log.bak
> May  8 22:12:30 bitserver postfix/smtpd[2535]: Anonymous TLS connection established from unknown[10.50.0.17]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
> May  8 22:12:35 bitserver postfix/smtpd[2535]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied
> May  8 22:12:35 bitserver postfix/smtpd[2535]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
> ...


----------



## Stummvoll (12. Mai 2008)

Hoi,
Ich habe jetzt alles nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt. (7.10, da für 8.04 noch kein HowTo Existiert, und der versuch das 7.10-howto einfach auf 8.04 anzuwenden schlug komplett fehl)
smtp-login geht bei mir immer noch nicht.

Im log bin ich auf die Zeile gestossen: 


> May 12 18:23:46 bitserver postfix/smtpd[1086]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory


ich glaube, das hängt damit zusammen.

Beim versuch, saslauthd manuell zu starten kam das:


> root@bitserver:~/install_ispconfig# /etc/init.d/saslauthd start
> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory


Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg,
Stummvoll


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2008)

Du hast versucht saslauthd aus einem nicht existenten Verzeicnis aufzurufen. Versuch mal:

cd /
/etc/init.d/saslauthd start


----------

